# Schwinn 1954(?) Leader



## OzBiker (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi all

I just bought this Schwinn 50's Leader on ebay as I like the look of it .... A lot.

Has anyone got one of these, hard to find out much about them...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=151538133837


Cheers Mark ..


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 10, 2015)

Is that Coach green or Opalescent?  I have a matched NOS pair of Opalescent green fenders for the bike if you decide to upgrade.

It's basically an "unequipped" streamliner.......same bike minus rocket ray light, tank, rack


----------



## OzBiker (Jan 10, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> It's basically an "unequipped" streamliner.......




Yes it is green. And.

I prefer "An equipped standard"

Edit.. Thanks Bobcycles. 

Unsure but I like it 

I plan on keeping the fenders that it has.

My reply seems to be rude when it was not meant to be.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2015)

That should be opalescent green. 53-54 only. It's basically a d13 model.I was watching that one. Very nice, keep us posted on what you do with it. Rob.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice! Now you have to figure out what year and model it is, but I doubt it's an Opal paint or a 1957 

SN C24112

05/22 to 05/29/1952 ------- C19052 ------------------ C40174 
10/23 to 10/30/1953 ------- C00001 ------------------ C39165 
04/22/1957 ------------------ C17596 ------------------- C24975


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2015)

Definently not 57. This model was a two year run. 53-54.


----------



## vincev (Jan 10, 2015)

I have this Leader in an odd color for Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2015)

Since it's a cantilever frame D-13 with that serial, it would more than likely be a 1953 model Leader. The pics are crappy but the overall shot of the entire bike appears to be Coach Green. In the shot of the rear fender it appears it has been wiped down with WD-40 or something.


----------



## OzBiker (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice bike Vince.

Just fishing but how much would you let it go for ?? My daughter needs a nice bike.

Is it a 26 inch?

Cheers Mark ..


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 11, 2015)

vincev said:


> I have this Leader in an odd color for Schwinn.View attachment 190235




That is a cool color combo,I've only seen once before


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2015)

OzBiker said:


> Nice bike Vince.
> 
> Just fishing but how much would you let it go for ?? My daughter needs a nice bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris (Jan 11, 2015)

vincev said:


> Its been hanging for many years. It is 26 inch.




26 inches????? And just hanging there?????


----------



## OzBiker (Jan 11, 2015)

vincev said:


> OzBiker said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bike Vince.
> ...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice bike, I was watching that one also......


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 11, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Since it's a cantilever frame D-13 with that serial, it would more than likely be a 1953 model Leader. The pics are crappy but the overall shot of the entire bike appears to be Coach Green. In the shot of the rear fender it appears it has been wiped down with WD-40 or something.




Pretty sure the Opalescent didn't turn up on Balloon bikes til 54'.  So 53?  Coach Green!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like Opal Green,Vinces bike looks like Windswept Green....http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955_28.html


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2015)

I used to have one. Just like that


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## bikejunk (Jan 13, 2015)

is it true that a leader is metric?


----------



## burps (Jun 23, 2015)

i came across this one, been looking all over for more info
wondering what it's worth, and searching all over for a front fender/light..


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 27, 2015)

Added one to my fleet today.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 27, 2015)

RustyHornet said:


> Added one to my fleet today.




I like that one. Looks totally untouched by a human, (all original), but Mother Nature had her way with it.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 28, 2015)

*One for sale near mr*

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5226850425.html


Mike


----------

